# gaming rig..please help guys



## jetboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello Friends,

Need some help please. I want to upgrade my gaming rig(2 years older one)

Intel 865GBF
xfx 6600GT 256MB
1 gb Transcend DDR2 400
powersafe 550W psu
Intel 3.0 GHz HT

I want to upgrade motherboard(as it doesn't have pci express slot  ), processor , graphics card. My budget is 25K. I need a good graphics card(medium - highend). 

Can you please suggest the best ones please...thanks in advance..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2008)

1) ATI HD4850 : 10k
2) AMD 6000+ : 5.5k or Phenom X3 8450 for 6k
3) Gigabyte mobo with 780G chipset (rev 1.1) : 5k
4) 2x2Gb DDR2 800 : 4.5k

1) Core2Duo E7200 : Rs. 5650
2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
3) 2x2Gb DDR2 800 : 4.5k
4) ATI HD4850 : 10k


----------



## spikygv (Aug 2, 2008)

+1 for the intel one. .i dont think the amd config will come even close.


----------



## acewin (Aug 2, 2008)

just remember if you go for 4gigs of ram use 64 bit OS. Otherwise you will need to workout a little bit.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

Good Intel Config suggested but if you are planning to stick around a lil' bit longer you could hope to get HD4870 for 10K as its street price is already 14K and its Big Bro,HD4870X2, is about to hit the shores.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 2, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need some help please. I want to upgrade my gaming rig(2 years older one)
> 
> ...


bond's config is all right...i'm just changing the proccy as it will be much more powefull>>>>
1) Core2Duo E8200 [45 nm]: Rs. 8050+vat [this is one of the best overclocker fron intel]
2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : 2.1k +vat   or  1x2 gb ddr2 800  : Rs 1850+vat (u can later add another ram module 4 a dual channel config.)
4) ATI HD4850 : 10k [this is one of the best mid range card]


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> bond's config is all right...i'm just changing the proccy as it will be much more powefull>>>>
> 1) Core2Duo E8200 [45 nm]: Rs. 8050+vat [this is one of the best overclocker fron intel]
> 2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
> 3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : 2.1k +vat or 1x2 gb ddr2 800 : Rs 1850+vat (u can later add another ram module 4 a dual channel config.)
> 4) ATI HD4850 : 10k [this is one of the best mid range card]


 
Yes abhisekh is right. go for this configuration.

And Ram more than 2 Gb with 32bit systme is of no use better save at ram and invest in processor. Another piece of ram can be buyed any time .


----------



## jetboy (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, was away from pc or a while so was not able to reply to the posts. Thanks a lot for all the help 

I am changing my graphics card for the third time now and have always gone for nvidia..I am not feeling comfortable with Ati...will it really be a good option to go for?...will this card perform more better than a 8800GTX card?

Also will the midrange graphics card give a good performance for a game like crysis or gears of war, quake 4...etc

Awaiting your reply. Thanks a lot again


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> bond's config is all right...i'm just changing the proccy as it will be much more powefull>>>>
> 1) Core2Duo E8200 [45 nm]: Rs. 8050+vat [this is one of the best overclocker fron intel]
> 2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
> 3) 2x1Gb DDR2 800 : 2.1k +vat   or  1x2 gb ddr2 800  : Rs 1850+vat (u can later add another ram module 4 a dual channel config.)
> 4) ATI HD4850 : 10k [this is one of the best mid range card]


How about HD4850 in Crossfire ?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 6, 2008)

hd4850 comes close to the 8800GTX. . .its a good buy. dont get the 8800GTX coz its old , and far too costly for the performance it offers. .


----------



## jetboy (Aug 6, 2008)

@sagargv: Thanks for the details.. How about HD4870....and will both 4850 and 4870 support CRT monitor or only HD?

Whats the price of HD4870?

And does crossfire means I can add up another card in furture?? Will this give double performance?..sorry I have no idea about crossfire


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 6, 2008)

HD 4870 costs 20K right now. Any GPU will work with CRT but the higher resolutions can be experienced using a LCD monitor only so go for a 22"-24" Dell LCD monitor. Crossfire means you can add up an identical card later, the same model and make. This makes 2 cards function as one so if you go for HD 4870 then later u can Crossfire it with a HD 4870 only. It does provides Performance but mainly depends upon the game and settings on which being a played. If you are playibg a game at low settings then u won't know the difference even if u "Quad-Crossfire" it.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 6, 2008)

@Plasma_Snake: Thanks a lot for the info ...I am pretty happy with the crt and 1280 resolution on my 17inch LG studioworks...Might be I will switch over to the lcd monitor sometime later.

Just one more thing guys, can you please let me know if on a Ati 4850 card I can play with settings on high/very high on resolutions 1024*724 for games like gear of wars, HL2, need for speed carbon, and latest ones....Please do let me know this as I need to finalize the system within couple of days.

Also can anyone tell me within what specific time period 4870's price can drop down under 15k

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## toofan (Aug 6, 2008)

I think at a resolution of 1024x724 you can run crysis at high settings easily with HD4850 so now close your eyes and buy it and after that tell us about the performance of the card.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 6, 2008)

BTW the HD4870X2 is slated for next weeks launch and GTX200 series GPU now have 55nm chip. I say both ATi and Nvidia are going to throw everything they've got on the table b4 Intel comes out with Larabee but since now its AMD-ATi, I think Fusion is going to surpass the rest and its going to be an AMD-ATi world soon.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 7, 2008)

@toofan_nainital: Ok then let me buy it and see how it works ..Will surely let you know about the performance 

@Plasma_Snake: Thanks for the info. Wish I had all the money in the world..then I would have surely gone for the highest gaming configuration pc from Alienware


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Everybody hopes the same except those who either roll in greens or earn shitloads of it. That's why I too have delayed my upgrade till next year and upping my GPU and PSU only now. Next year I'll be spending almost 1.5 lac on the upgrades! Right now I've saved 50k besides the 20K for PSU and GPU and expect 30-40K more by the year end. Before u ask,NO i don't have a job, I'm just a student.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^

feel ur pops pain mate.... ... or that too not the case??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup! That's the case but its all big misinformation of funds and I'm aided by ma sisters and mother in my operations as they see the future and things my way. Whenever my mum tells my Pa about my plan to buy a 80K laptop, he says "You speak his language, u got no control over the boy"My mum says that we aim to get better technology now so that we can hope for it to last a year or two as No tech stuff can last forever or suffice the needs indefinitely. Poor Pa just frowns and goes away as he's got no answer to this. BTW he is a farmer


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ simple, your mom's heart dominates her thoughts and your dad's brain dominates his thoughts

In reality, what is the user of a 20k PSU+ GPU. Gaming. What is the real use of gaming? Just fun.

If you take up Graphic designing as a career and you ask 80k from your dad to join in some academy, he will think twice or thrice, look at the future because there is something useful for that investment and then give you that amount. 

He certainly knows that paying 1lac for a gaming rid is just plain useless and is only for fun and timewaste.

On the other hand, your mom just want to see you happy.

@madjeri, Don't blame dad's for this. One day, you will be in the same position (your son want's to buy a 1lac GPU and you think how right it is).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Well both my Mom and dad know that I want to become a Game Programmer and at least mom understands the fact that a game can be built only on a gaming PC and the fact that if a PC can run a game with all its bells and whistles, it can very wel run anyother app u throw at it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are in doubt about ATI, visit The Official ATI RV770 Discussion Thread.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 7, 2008)

^^+1
@Plasma_Snake: You can CF two different ATi cards of the same series. So its possible to CF 4850 and 4870. I'm not sure if you can CF with a card from a different series. Its called Hybrid CrossFire.

@jetboy: Get the 4850. Its the best mid-range card and you can play Crysis at highest settings. It beats the 8800GTX. And its performance is almost equal to a 9800GTX.

You will also need to buy a good PSU.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Nvidia suggesting ATi, if only u can see the irony of fate here. LOL!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

hey i wanna LOL 

anywyz +1 for Abhishek's config, go for it eyes closed and ya u will easily get High settings on all games and maybe even very high

Offtopic -- stop benchmarking every GPU with Crysis, its an unoptimized, piece of hyper-hyped ****


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Nvidia suggesting ATi, if only u can see the irony of fate here. LOL!


My id has got nothing to do with my suggestions


----------



## jetboy (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am still in process of getting the machine ...ya i know  living in nashik is killing me...not getting a desired machine.

I was gonna go for 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 Processor and intel g33 motherboard

but the guy says a 

AMD Phenom X4 9500 Processor will do better than Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 Processor in gaming...and motherboard will be a gigabyte motherboard(dual pciexpress 2.0). Got the model number : GA-MA78G-DS3H..I have to give a final report till 2 pm tomorrow...can you please help me with my final decision pleaseeeeeeeeee..

And ya let me add I am getting a sapphire HD 4870, so please let me know if the amd or intel  proc&mobo combi will be good?

thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am still in process of getting the machine ...ya i know  living in nashik is killing me...not getting a desired machine.
> 
> ...




Intel will be better.......... much better. And one more thing, dont back up from HD4870. Get it by all means. That card is just awesome!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 27, 2008)

hey dudes there is one problem..... rashi in delhi is offering me a 4870 for 20k i know he is charging too much already but i was asking should i wait for a 4850 for 14k or buy an 8800gts + asus x38 mobo @ 8k would i be able to run it on a 450w psuuu???...............


----------



## desiibond (Sep 27, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^+1
> @Plasma_Snake: You can CF two different ATi cards of the same series. So its possible to CF 4850 and 4870. I'm not sure if you can CF with a card from a different series. Its called Hybrid CrossFire.
> 
> @jetboy: Get the 4850. Its the best mid-range card and you can play Crysis at highest settings. It beats the 8800GTX. And its performance is almost equal to a 9800GTX.
> ...



If you crossfire 4850 and 4870, 4870 will run at 4850's speed to be in sync with 4850's performance. That is not a good option to have.

Yes. HD4850 is the best mid-range card.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^+1
> @Plasma_Snake: You can CF two different ATi cards of the same series. So its possible to CF 4850 and 4870. I'm not sure if you can CF with a card from a different series. Its called Hybrid CrossFire.




it is possible to crossfire HD4850 and HD4870 ..and its called "mixed crossfire"
Hybrid crossfire is ..if u crossfire onboard GPU with a discrete card ..that becomes "hybrid crossfire".
*
ATI crossfire *

*ATI hybrid crossfire*

as desiibond pointed out 

u can CF a card from different series as well ..we will have to make sure that core frequency is same other wise ...the one with the higher frequency will run at lower core frequecny to match the lower core frequency card ....

moreover crossfire a HD4870 with HD4850 doesn't give extra advantage in performance same as two HD4850 crossfire ...so its better to crossfire with two HD4850 rather than a HD4850 and HD4870 .... and save money ...

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...70-hd4850-crossfire-performance-review-6.html



> @jetboy: Get the 4850. Its the best mid-range card and you can play Crysis at highest settings. It beats the 8800GTX. And its performance is almost equal to a 9800GTX.
> 
> You will also need to buy a good PSU.


its performance is much better than 9800gtx ...not almost equal  ..


----------



## toofan (Sep 27, 2008)

HD4850 is available for 9.5k and HD 4870 is for 17.5k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes mixed CF is possible, but results are disappointing, the 4870 tunes itself down to the 4850 level, a future driver update shud fix this problem however, we don't know yet whether 8.9 Catalyst has already solved this


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Guys,

 You have still not helped in choosing the motherboard...

should I go for the DG35EC board or the DG45ID board as DG35EC has pci express 1.1 and  DG45ID has pci express 2.0. The later will come in use as the sapphire HD 4870 supports 2.0

Does it really make any difference if I run the GPU on a 1.1 pci express version?

Please do let me know if G series will be 'atleast' good for gaming?

I am getting the 
sapphire HD 4870 for 18,680k
zion 2 gb ddr2 800 ram...will add another after a month 
500 gb seagate HDD
E8200 inter core 2 duo
4d cabinet which is pretty cool for the price...it has 2 fans and a harddisk fan ..which is cool...and I can add a 120mm fan on side..which i will surely do..

Please do let me know the best processor and motherboad combi with 14k...Thanks a lot for your help...I am logged in and continuously monitoring the post today ..this way i can reply back immediately...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

@jetboy

Go for E8400 instead of E8200...
E8400 just around 8k and MSI P45 Neo F for 6k....
So its 14k in total.....

And PCIe 1.1 and 2.0 doesnt make a huge difference... So placing a 2.0 card in 1.1 doesn't make any huge difference in terms of performance...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> You have still not helped in choosing the motherboard...
> 
> ...




get a Asus P5Q @8k 

and E8400 @ 7.5k ..but that makes the budget 15.5 k 

so best combi for u is MSI P45 neo for 5.8 k and E8400 for 7.5k ..that comes within 14k ...and obiously when u are going for new mobo u should go for PCIe 2.0 support ..it may not make much difference now ..but in future i guess it will ...and with HD4870 u can extract most of the the processor and mobo i suggested ..

i m suggesting u these boards over intel cos intel boards lack overclocking ..and all the models u are talking about are with onbaord graphics cos u are buying a seperate graphics card any way  ...so choose a P45 based mobo 

also make sure u get the HD4870 with latest maufacturing date ..aug/september ...else get a palit one to stay away from from any heating problems  ..

also go for WD 640GB @ 3.6k its more value for money  ...its almost as fast as seagate 500GB (32Mb)

and why zion ??? get kingston its costs may be 100/- but is worth ..or else get transcend ..they are a little better than ZION..


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot imgame2 and rajkumar_pb for a quick reply...but I have heard a lots of complaints for gigabyte and msi boards...even my dealer doesnt have good views against them...I had tried for neo board...what about the intel g45 board?

Thanks again


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Thanks a lot imgame2 and rajkumar_pb for a quick reply...but I have heard a lots of complaints for gigabyte and msi boards...even my dealer doesnt have good views against them...I had tried for neo board...what about the intel g45 board?
> 
> but really ask many other who have used this boards they will tell u how good they are ...
> 
> Thanks again



what kind of complaints ..???  ur dealer wants to sell what he has  ..so definately he will not say MSI and gigabyte are good ...

intel G45 board is at the most a ok board ..doesn't give u overclocking ..but i don't understand why do u want to go Gseries board it has on board graphics which u willnot need since u are already buying a killer gfx card ...so u should go for a P45 based board ..


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey no hard feelings imgame2..my dealer is my good friend...he can get any possible hardware i request for...but he just gave his personal experiences...Also if you search for msi and gigabytes mobo..you will always se heating, cap burning...issues with these mobos...dont wanna risk on all those things... 

The machine I have right now has intel 865GBF mobo which does not have a onboard video..and i had bought 6600gt..but right now i cant find a original intel board without a onboard graphics..or else i woud have surely gone for it...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Hey no hard feelings imgame2..my dealer is my good friend...he can get any possible hardware i request for...but he just gave his personal experiences...Also if you search for msi and gigabytes mobo..you will always se heating, cap burning...issues with these mobos...dont wanna risk on all those things...
> 
> The machine I have right now has intel 865GBF mobo which does not have a onboard video..and i had bought 6600gt..but right now i cant find a original intel board without a onboard graphics..or else i woud have surely gone for it...


Just go for MSI P45 Neo F... Solid performance...Best VFM..And no complaints yet...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

jetboy said:


> Hey no hard feelings imgame2..my dealer is my good friend...he can get any possible hardware i request for...but he just gave his personal experiences...Also if you search for msi and gigabytes mobo..you will always se heating, cap burning...issues with these mobos...dont wanna risk on all those things...
> 
> The machine I have right now has intel 865GBF mobo which does not have a onboard video..and i had bought 6600gt..but right now i cant find a original intel board without a onboard graphics..or else i woud have surely gone for it...




nothing about the hard feelings here we are telling what is good ..so far we haven't heard any problems ...and i never saw any heating of capacitors bursting ...infacting comapines like ASUS,gigabyte and MSI use better capacitors than ..intel ..so u have that risk of bursting capacitors more with intel if u ask me  ..

just like RAJ said about ...MSI is good  ..but ifu want to stick to intel its urs choice ....


----------



## jetboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Im and Raj thanks for the info....I will go for it and let you know back once done...I will give the order....might get it within 2 days...

very eager to get my hands on the hd 4870 and ope i have great gaming experience 

Thanks a lot for all the help guys....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 30, 2008)

Well this is what I'm going to get by this week's end. Please do comment on it:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (stock HSF, No Overclocking but u never know that's why SLB9J one)
ASUS P5Q Motherboard
Palit HD4850 or some Nvidia card u guys suggest as Nvidia is "The way it is meant to be played"
Kingston or Corsair 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD 640 AACS or AAKS
How do u like dem apples?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

Wait, about 1.5k lesser is the Biostar i45, and it's an awesome buy @ 7k.

Do check up to it, it is indeed good...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well this is what I'm going to get by this week's end. Please do comment on it:
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (stock HSF, No Overclocking but u never know that's why SLB9J one)
> ASUS P5Q Motherboard
> Palit HD4850 or some Nvidia card u guys suggest as Nvidia is "The way it is meant to be played"
> ...


Go for it... No flaws...
Choose Palit HD4850 as its the best VFM now....MAy be nvidia gets their hands into it after a year....
640GB AACS- This one is fastest(Think so)
Corsair RAM Preferred....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well this is what I'm going to get by this week's end. Please do comment on it:
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (stock HSF, No Overclocking but u never know that's why SLB9J one)
> ASUS P5Q Motherboard
> Palit HD4850 or some Nvidia card u guys suggest as Nvidia is "The way it is meant to be played"
> ...



AWESOME!!! buy it!!

Go for the AAKS


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 2, 2008)

Gonna take the plunge tomorrow, got late buying it as went to Shimla wid homies to chill out literally


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

this is a nice config but don't forget to add a 4850 to it.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Gonna take the plunge tomorrow, got late buying it as went to Shimla wid homies to chill out literally




go for AAKS  ..only ..also seagate 640 GB  (32mb) is also available at same price ..look if u can get that .....its seek time is 2ms more than 640 gb .AAKS ...but cache is 32 mb ...so transfer rate performance is better


----------



## jetboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello Guys,

 I finally have the system ready with me 

Hell broke out when it was throwing a physical dump blue screen error while installing winxp. It was then I came to know from the intel site that it needs winxp sp2 cd for installation...where as I used to use the winxp  and then install the service packs from Digit DVD 

The computer guy has now installed winxp. I have to just add the sapphire 4870 card and install the drivers..which i really hope goes through smoothly....

Will let you know how it performs..once i am ready to play ...thanks for all the help guys...

Happy gaming to all and me


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2008)

Please post your review in the following link it will be more easy to spot.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93505


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

HAPPY GAMING

HAPPY OCing


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 4, 2008)

Guys I've got the following and now having some problems:


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
ASUS P5QC Motherboard
MSI R4850
PATRIOT 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Corsair TX750W
CM 690 Cabinet
Got P5QC 'cause everyone in Nehru Place was saying that P5Q is having trouble, dunno what. Had to buy MSI one as the whole friggin' Nehru Place was stocked with MSI cards, no stock of Palit one anywhere. Got Patriot RAM as OCZ was getting out of budget, please comment on this as I'm trying it for the first time. Rest PSU and Cabinet are piece of art! now the trouble part:


With my old Nvidia 7600GT, I was easily able to get the res. of 1360x768 but in this ATi card there is no option for this resolution, after 1280x1024 next one is straight 1600x1200! As the display is a HDTV, the only applicable res. is either this or my current 1024x768. Even on selecting 1280x768 screen shifts to the right. Please tell me the solution to this, I was really having high hopes with this ATi card. 
Next trouble is that as expected, my current UPS is not Pure Sine Wave one so as soon as the power goes, so does the system too with UPS as squealing like a pig! Please tell me the make,model and price of a good Pure Sine Wave UPS capable of handling TX750 without any hitch. 
Please help me guys as all this heavy hardware is useless without proper visual experience and power trouble looming over head.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> With my old Nvidia 7600GT, I was easily able to get the res. of 1360x768 but in this ATi card there is no option for this resolution, after 1280x1024 next one is straight 1600x1200! As the display is a HDTV, the only applicable res. is either this or my current 1024x768. Even on selecting 1280x768 screen shifts to the right. Please tell me the solution to this, I was really having high hopes with this ATi card.



It's not the card's issue for sure.I am able to get 1360x768 on the same card.Here check this out:

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2843/newvb4.th.jpg*img221.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 5, 2008)

Well here, as I told before, I get 1600x1200 straight after 1280x1024  Its same in both the cases, i.e.  in Settings under Display Properties or in ATi Catalyst Control Center. How to get the res. of 1360x768 Please tell me  and please also do something about that UPS query too... Right now I'm not happy with all the $h1t I just spent 40 grand on. 
Check out the screenshots:

*img356.imageshack.us/img356/9571/desky2pk2.th.jpg

*img78.imageshack.us/img78/5672/deskylq1.th.jpg

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/4991/desky3kw8.th.jpg


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

go for Asus P5N-MX mobo+ Nvidia 8600 GT 512MB GPU
Combo Rs.7500/- approx


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

^^What ?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

asking me or the person above


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well here, as I told before, I get 1600x1200 straight after 1280x1024  Its same in both the cases, i.e.  in Settings under Display Properties or in ATi Catalyst Control Center. How to get the res. of 1360x768 Please tell me  and please also do something about that UPS query too... Right now I'm not happy with all the $h1t I just spent 40 grand on.
> Check out the screenshots:



it clearly is the problem of ur monitor not being recognized ..u see in the pic it says default VGA monitor..it should say the model of ur monitor..for example for me it says samsung syncmaster..it should say the same for ur monitor ...since its taking ur monitor as default monitor it doesn't understand the resolution ur monitor can support  ....

whats ur monitor..??

go to device manager and update the driver to ur monitor ..or simply choose from windows driver present for ur monitor..once its recognized u should be able to get all the resolution ur monitor supports ...

and AFAIK corsair doesn't require sinewave UPS ..infact comp doesn't require pure sine wave input at all ...one of the forum member has recently purchased HX620W  and is using it with APC 650 VA ..u can ask if that works fine for him ..if it does ..u can buy that ...

PS- whose wallpaper do u have on desktop ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> it clearly is the problem of ur monitor not being recognized ..u see in the pic it says default VGA monitor..it should say the model of ur monitor..for example for me it says samsung syncmaster..it should say the same for ur monitor ...since its taking ur monitor as default monitor it doesn't understand the resolution ur monitor can support  ....
> 
> whats ur monitor..??
> 
> ...



He is using a HD TV (720p). The wallpaper is of Katrina Kaif I suppose. 

@Plasma_Snake
Update your card drivers if you havent.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> He is using a HD TV (720p). The wallpaper is of Katrina Kaif I suppose.
> 
> @Plasma_Snake
> Update your card drivers if you havent.



he still need to get the drivers for his display updated ....this card or all modern card supports all display modes upto 2560 x 1600 ..

and card easily gives TV out for 720p thats not a problem ..but i still that his system needs to recognize his display ..monitor or HDTV...

cos ATI CCC ..supresses all the display mode not supported by display ...

also he can try going to display options --->force TV detection ...

this should work


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 5, 2008)

Lemme make it easier for u guys. First of all, as KPower knows it, I'm using my Samsung 26" LCD TV as display so the max res. supported by it is 1360x768. It supports res. upto this only and that too with Vertical count 768, not even 1280x720 @ 60Hz using VGA cable. As a temporary workaround, I chose 1280x768 and as this res. shifts the screen to right, I manually shifted the screen to left from Catalyst Control Center, so it is working but it is not 1360x768 
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/9493/desky4hk1.th.jpg*img222.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

As u can see from the screenshot, allowing all possible res. also doesn't lists the 1360x768 option. If its update problem then please tell me how to do so ? 

Also since I've CM690 cabinet and it has a e-SATA port on it, where to connect its SATA cable, normal empty SATA port on my MoBo or the special Xpert Drive SATA slot of the MoBo. My MoBo is ASUS P5QC.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2008)

@Snake: Some searching led me to this hotfix for HD4850 to support your native 1360x768 resolution:
*support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=30533

It seems to be a full CCC installation.Try removing your current driver package & install this one & see how it goes.I'll also try & look up for something else in the meanwhile.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you Thank You ya all Far too kind! Will let u know when something positive or even negative happens!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Thank you Thank You ya all Far too kind!


Why did that line sound like something from Jay Z & Linkin Park's - Numb Encore track?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

mabe he waz listening to it while writing this post..it influences u noe


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes! U r right "In the End", that's one of my favorite band and song.   AFA as that display problem is concerned, updating the drivers to 8.9 did the trick but also F'd it up. Now whenever system reboots or starts up, CCC shuts down saying it has encountered some error and something something. Will try to re-install it and see if that does the trick 

Well guys the resolution problem has been fixed but this CCC keeps on shutting down after just 2-3 mins of Windows boot up. here is the error signature:

```
EventType : clr20r3     P1 : ccc.exe     P2 : 2.0.0.0     P3 : 469cdc9c     
P4 : mscorlib     P5 : 2.0.0.0     P6 : 4333ab80     P7 : 10ed     P8 : 0     
P9 : system.objectdisposedexception
```
WTH does this means? Guys please also do tell me a good Pure Sine Wave UPS from APC before Wednesday, as my current one just shuts down squealing like a pig as soon as the power goes off cracking under the load of TX750W. Current one is a Microtek 1KVA one. My budget for the UPS is 5-7K strictly.


----------



## jetboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I have finally bought my new machine and am happy with it..Had quite a few jerks with it like I was getting the blue screen of death when trying to installing winxp sp1 on the new machine..it was resolved after getting winxp sp2 installed..

I have couple of problems tho, can please someone help..maybe someone might have faced the same problem with there ati 4870 card

1) When I powerup my system, I see that the fan on the graphics card spins very fast, but thats all after that even if I play games for more than 4-5 hours..the speed is still very slow..i cant even head the fan noise...this was something wierd..tho the gpu temp is always at 67-69. Is there a way to increase that speed..or is it meant to be like that?


2) Since I have this new system, I dont know why but the ingame videos doesnt play fine, they play as if I am paying a crysis on a very low end mahine...i hope you are getting me..it runs like a screensaver with and with a stuck up noise..I literally need to skip those videos...the game runs fine thos after that...Can you please help me with that...cause I really like the ingame videos..I have never come across this problem with my previous video cards....I even have klm codecs installed...

3) I am a great fan of gears of war since i have read the review of the game...but I was shocked to see it doesnt work fine on my 4870 card..((((((......Here what happens...it loads up fine with the start screen...and I am able to start playing it but after a short period the screen with hang up with the screen split up in boxes(something like what happens with now-a-days digital signal cable)..i hope you are getting me...the stuck up screen will show up for some 10-15 secs and then the monitor will start blinking...I have to restart the system...

Please help me guys with my queries...Thanks in advance...

Btw the system configuration is as below

Intel 8200
Intel G45ID motherboard (was not able to get the msi board  )
Zion 2 gb ram
seagate Barracuda 500 gb HDD 
Sapphire 4870 512mb
LG Studioworks 17" monitor


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ That's a bullshit mobo and RAM that you have. You could have ordered for better products online at itwares or lynx.

Anyways, the problem looks to be with drivers. Install the latest catalyst drivers and check.


----------



## acewin (Oct 7, 2008)

jetboy, bro you could have bought atleast transcend or Kingston. You said your friend will get you any mobo , I say that because intel mobos cost more for nothing, how much this costed you, its good mobo. But frankly when you are buying a separate GPU you should consider mobos without Onboard gfx. anyways the X4500 is good enough, so if not playing keep your HD4850 shut. But then again, I do not think something like that can be done GPUs are not like plug and play, or if there is any option to switch gfx cards. Doing this will help you alot.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Well my MSI R4850's avg. temperature is 81degree Celsius, as shown in CCC. Is it normal or too high? If it is high then should I get the card RMAd? Also please see to my earlier problem of CCC crashing...


----------



## jetboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Was just browsing the amd forum and found a fix for that...it seems this was a common problem faced by pplwho bought 4870 from asus, sapphire and diamond..I am at work right now ..so will surely try it when I am at home.....

Its a bios update which solves the video as well as the gpu fan problem..

@Plasma_Snake: my idle gpu temp is 62-65degree celcius. so 80 really seems too much. but as you have mentioned its a 4850, I have read 4850 work at high temp...

@desiibond: dude I live in nashik so getting something different is a bit hard here...at this time i could see only G45 board...main reason was pci 2.0...also whats wrong with an original zion ram..... I have read in a techo mag...that transcend is a very cheap brand in U.S..people dont prefer it there...they either go for kingston or OCZ...correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Also since I've CM690 cabinet and it has a e-SATA port on it, where to connect its SATA cable, normal empty SATA port on my MoBo or the special Xpert Drive SATA slot of the MoBo. My MoBo is ASUS P5QC.


OK, any thoughts about this ???

Bhai log, jawaab do aur yeh batayo ki tomorrow me going to Nehru Place again for UPS. If able to save some dough then should I get more RAM? I currently have 4GB 800MHz DDR2 Patriot RAM in 2x2 config. As will be shifting to 64-bit OSes, please do note that "Code Expansion" will come into effect in case of programming apps like Visual Studio and SQL Server etc upon installing their 64-bit versions and some say it slows the system down. If this is the case then should I go for 2-4 GB more of RAM totaling upto 6-8GB RAM!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well my MSI R4850's avg. temperature is 81degree Celsius, as shown in CCC. Is it normal or too high? If it is high then should I get the card RMAd? Also please see to my earlier problem of CCC crashing...




This is wid the fan speed set to 31%...Change this to 80% and temp crashes more than 24C


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

From where can i set Fan Speeds? Would I have to use Riva Tuner?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Now quickly just tell me ur views on the RAM issue.. Paranj I've already got yours so others please come forward.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well my MSI R4850's avg. temperature is 81degree Celsius, as shown in CCC. Is it normal or too high? If it is high then should I get the card RMAd? Also please see to my earlier problem of CCC crashing...




thats too high a temp for idle 4850 ..i get 49 deg with palit HD4850 and when i overclock it to 665 MHz core and 1038Mhz memory then i get temp of 67 deg  ....try the  fan tweak it should help u ....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

Tuned the fan using Riva Tuner. At 80% duty cycle, temperatures went down to 60 degree C but Noise levels increased subsequently proportionally. Will put 2 more fans in the case itself and see if the overall temperature goes down. Currently 3 120mm fans in my case, Rear, Front and Side. Can't invest in a 3rd party GPU cooler right now, maybe later.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> From where can i set Fan Speeds? Would I have to use Riva Tuner?



Riva tuner allows to set fan speed permanent...

increase fan speed to 90%...sound will be same as 80% almost but temp will fall another 5C minimum...tht will leave a hell lota room for OC...


----------



## jetboy (Oct 8, 2008)

I have read it in the amd forums..that is best to increase the fan speed only when you are suing the GPU a lot..like playing games..or else other time you can keep it to the default one...that will increase the life of the fan....

But if its only used for gaming  then maybe you can go for more cooling in the cab...A rather orthodox way which I use is..I have got a fan more than 120mm which runs on ac power not that from your comps PSU...and keep it on the side of the cab..in a way that it throws good air on the processor and gpu section...but another thing you need to take care of is dust...so i use a vaccum cleaner to dust the cab one in 15 days...a cheap way to keep the cab cool


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude...it'll last for 5years...

With speed fan..4 years...we're gonna upgrade by then...so?

And increased fan speed improves life of the gfx chip..., which is more important i guess...and allows massive OCing(wich will last the gfx card for atleast 4yrs)

and yes...if Ocing..it is best to set a default profile when not gaming...same goes for fan.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 8, 2008)

As I had mentioned earlier, so today I went to Nehru Place and got myself a 1KVA Pure Sine wave UPS. I intended to buy 750VA one but it wasn't available so ended up buying 1 KVA one. Haven't used it yet but looks powerful enough to easily handle TX750 and the LCD TV. Costed 12.5K so blew my budget 2.5K over the limit so couldn't buy neither the extra fans for the Cabinet nor more RAM.  BUT there is always tomorrow and I'm yet to buy my laptop so will see what can I siphon off then from Laptop budget.


----------

